# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Blaze Video Magic

## tancja

*Оригинальное название:* Blaze Video Magic
*Операционная система:* Windows 98, Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows Me, Windows 2000, Windows Server 2003
*Последняя версия:* 3.0.1
*Год:* 2010
*Таблетка:* Присутствует
*Адрес официального сайта* www.blazevideo.com
*Язык (интерфейса):* Русский

*Описание:* Blaze Video Magic – это навороченный конвертер медиа форматов (видео, аудио, графика) с красивым и приятным интерфейсом.
Делает конвертирование с довольно приличной скоростью и минимальной затратои времени. С Blaze Video Magic, возможно использовать обсолютно все видео форматы. Поддерживает RM;*.RMVB;*.AVI;*.WMV;*.ASF;*.MPG файлы. Поддерживает Media Файлы : - Кодовые файлы - Аудио-Видео, DivX(AVI) - Сетевые(RM, RMVB) - Windows Media Video (WMV) - (ASF) формат - (MPG) формат AVI-MPEG4 в Coach 7 : - AVI-MS MPEG41 - AVI-MS MPEG42 - AVI-MS MPEG43.
*Возможности программы Blaze Video Magic:*
Конвертация .RM, .RMVB, .AVI, .WMV, .ASF, .MPG, .MPEG, .MPE, .M1V, .MPV2, .MP4, .DAT, .MOV, .VOB в AVI-MPEG4, ASF-MPEG4, MP4-MPEG4, PSP-MPEG4, 3GP-MPEG4, AVI-DIVX;
-Конвертация различных аудиоформатов в .MP3;
-Конвертация изображений .BMP, .JPG, .GIF, .TIF, .PNG;
-Разделение большого видеофайла на несколько маленьких;
-Встроенный медиаплеер;
-Пакетная обработка файлов.

*turbo.to:* Blaze.Video.Magic.3.0.1.rar

----------

